# mail a supprimé mes mails sur Orange



## nath178 (21 Juillet 2012)

J'utilise depuis peu de temps le logiciel mail et en lisant mes mails maintenant je me suis rendue compte que tous mes mails reçus ont disparu sur ma boite mail quand je vais sur Orange.
Y a-t-il une configuration possible pour que la boite mail orange soit indépendante du logiciel Mail et que je retrouve tous mes mails quand je me connecte sur Orange.


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2012)

Tu tes connectes en IMAP ou en POP ?

Sinon, premier réflexe, utiliser le webmail d'Orange pour vérifier ce qui se trouve sur le serveur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2012)

nath178 a dit:


> J'utilise depuis peu de temps le logiciel mail et en lisant mes mails maintenant je me suis rendue compte que tous mes mails reçus ont disparu sur ma boite mail quand je vais sur Orange.
> Y a-t-il une configuration possible pour que la boite mail orange soit indépendante du logiciel Mail et que je retrouve tous mes mails quand je me connecte sur Orange.



peut-être passer par :> http://assistance.orange.fr/configurer-un-logiciel-de-messagerie-en-imap-2863.php l'IMAP permet de conserver les messages sur le serveur


----------



## Yuls (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Faut voir comment Mail est paramétré dans le menu Mail/préférences/comptes puis onglet avancé :







Dans votre cas, fallait décocher Après récupération, supprimer la copie sur le serveur. 
Perso je récupère tous mes mails en local sur ma machine.


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2012)

Yuls a dit:


> Faut voir comment Mail est paramétré dans le menu Mail/préférences/comptes puis onglet avancé


Ces paramètres sont valables si tu es en POP, et pas en IMAP.


----------



## nath178 (21 Juillet 2012)

J'ai décoché : après récupération, supprimer les mails du serveur.

Si je comprends bien je suis en POP. Quelle est la différence avec IMAP, car je suis allée sur l'assistance Orange qui me demande ceci : Etape 1 "Désactiver la synchronisation du compte POP"


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2012)

En POP, les boîtes aux lettres que tu vois dans la partie gauche de ta fenêtre Mail contiennent les messages que tu as rapatriés sur ta machine. Par ailleurs, comme l'a indiqué Yuls, c'est à toi de paramétrer ce que advient de ces messages sur le serveur de ton fournisseur dans les réglages de ton compte.

En IMAP, les messages restent stockés sur le serveur de ton fournisseur dans diverses boîtes aux lettres. Ils sont donc supprimés de ce serveur uniquement quand tu vides ta corbeille. Et en conséquence ils sont accessibles de n'importe quelle machine de la planète (à condition bien sûr d'avoir les identifiants pour tes connecter à ce compte), ce qui est quand même bien pratique quand on utilises plusieurs machines. Enfin, pour classer les messages reçus sur le serveur, tu peux créer dans Mail des boîtes aux lettres "locales", donc sur ta machine, et dans ce cas les messages que tu y mets sont copiés sur ta machine.


----------



## nath178 (21 Juillet 2012)

problème résolu
merci à tous


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2012)

Et comment ? Tu est passé en IMAP ?


----------

